# New But No So New Way To Grab Blocks



## Tippyshot (Aug 3, 2017)

So it's about 4 am and while on Amazon I saw a raspberry pi ad and thought what if I loaded it up with Ubuntu and put it in a case and gave it an LCD 3 buttons and Maybe a sim reader to broadcast a hotspot for your phone to connect to wherever you are and use a modified version of Blockgrabbers source.
Now, of course, I cant devote all my time to this but I thought it would be fun to give it a go.
So I ordered a new raspberry-pi and will be getting it today I will be posting here on this thread with my progress and maybe a simple tutorial on how to do it yourself.

What do you guys think about this idea no need for a laptop or Vps just a small pocket computer that you can take anywhere and use for other things like maybe playing some SNES games while waiting at Amazon in line 

I will try to upload videos and pictures of my progress I plan on having a working prototype by tonight if it gets here in time but yeah I'd love to hear from everyone about thoughts and Ideas!
​


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why?

Isn't the whole point of using a VPS account in Amazon's datacenter that it's running all the time, as fast as you want, with a 1ms latency.... and it's not a computer. You're going to create a slow, clunky, expensive (relatively) computer running over a crappy connection.

Why would you screw with a SIM card? They come with wifi, put your phone in hotspot mode and use that (oh yeah, it's slower).

How are you going to power this?

Why would playing a game on this be better on a phone or tablet? 

Why?


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I was waiting for some useful info about getting blocks that are not 45 miles away and I get this *shm*


----------



## Tippyshot (Aug 3, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Why?
> 
> Isn't the whole point of using a VPS account in Amazon's datacenter that it's running all the time, as fast as you want, with a 1ms latency.... and it's not a computer. You're going to create a slow, clunky, expensive (relatively) computer running over a crappy connection.
> 
> ...


"and it's not a computer" lol a vps is still a computer and to answer how to power this I will use a battery lol ? I know they come with wifi and yes you could use a hotspot but hotspots are limited in speed also "You're going to create a slow, clunky, expensive (relatively) computer running over a crappy connection" So your telling me you need more then a quad core with 1gb of ram to grab blocks fast? lol Ive setup over 100ppl on my rack and the specs I set them at with no issues are 2 cores 512mb of ram variable
to 1gb with a 70down and 100mbit up line no issues with anyone getting blocks also IDK where you live but "Why would you screw with a SIM card?"
here AT&T hits 130down 100up on a 4g connection Verizon is even higher ping on at&t is about 12ms to the flex server and 8ms on Verizon
and for the gaming thing who wouldn't like to play Retro games with a controller and not a touchscreen late thing you'd be surprised at the headaches I have explaining how to use the script some ppl take hours just to install a cert on there phone lol no lie this happened last night with me on TeamViewer
but putting 3 buttons on a box that one starts the proxy 1 starts watching ReQs data and the last starts the grabber makes it really fool proof



OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> I was waiting for some useful info about getting blocks that are not 45 miles away and I get this *shm*


Well since you feel like I wasted your time Pm me and ill make you a free server for whatever station you want to work at sound fair


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Tippyshot said:


> "and it's not a computer" lol a vps is still a computer and to answer how to power this I will use a battery lol ? I know they come with wifi and yes you could use a hotspot but hotspots are limited in speed also "You're going to create a slow, clunky, expensive (relatively) computer running over a crappy connection" So your telling me you need more then a quad core with 1gb of ram to grab blocks fast? lol Ive setup over 100ppl on my rack and the specs I set them at with no issues are 2 cores 512mb of ram variable
> to 1gb with a 70down and 100mbit up line no issues with anyone getting blocks also IDK where you live but "Why would you screw with a SIM card?"
> here AT&T hits 130down 100up on a 4g connection Verizon is even higher ping on at&t is about 12ms to the flex server and 8ms on Verizon
> and for the gaming thing who wouldn't like to play Retro games with a controller and not a touchscreen late thing you'd be surprised at the headaches I have explaining how to use the script some ppl take hours just to install a cert on there phone lol no lie this happened last night with me on TeamViewer
> ...


 Please make sure 2 of the 3 buttons on your new computer are a Period and a Comma. I can't make sense of any of that.


----------



## Tippyshot (Aug 3, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Please make sure 2 of the 3 buttons on your new computer are a Period and a Comma. I can't make sense of any of that.


lol I will damn you burned me how will I ever recover


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Likewise.


----------



## Tippyshot (Aug 3, 2017)

Update:
Pulling Token data successfully!
CPU load and ram usage are higher than what it should be because I'm running alot in the background ATM


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

sounds like an interesting project!


----------



## flexflorida (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi
tippyshot they change the script right because here in miami is not working it used to work can you let me know.


----------



## Tippyshot (Aug 3, 2017)

flexflorida said:


> Hi
> tippyshot they change the script right because here in miami is not working it used to work can you let me know.


No they didn't it works fine in miami as I just set someone up and got him a block

It Grabbed A Block! I'm getting the other part 2mro and it will be done!


----------



## Moby (Oct 3, 2017)

In all honesty what's the best way to grab hours and not be traced? Would like to try the block grabber.


----------



## Tippyshot (Aug 3, 2017)

Moby said:


> In all honesty what's the best way to grab hours and not be traced? Would like to try the block grabber.


right a warning email when out to some script users and if they ip matching then this box I'm making will be the next best way but i cant say till i look into it more tonight


----------



## Moby (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. looks like every method of catching blocks is traceable. I was able to read some of your earlier posts on a different project with a raspberry pi. Hope to see it works for you.


----------



## Hellokitty77 (Feb 13, 2016)

I just have to ask how the project is going?!


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

Tippyshot said:


> "and it's not a computer" lol a vps is still a computer and to answer how to power this I will use a battery lol ? I know they come with wifi and yes you could use a hotspot but hotspots are limited in speed also "You're going to create a slow, clunky, expensive (relatively) computer running over a crappy connection" So your telling me you need more then a quad core with 1gb of ram to grab blocks fast? lol Ive setup over 100ppl on my rack and the specs I set them at with no issues are 2 cores 512mb of ram variable
> to 1gb with a 70down and 100mbit up line no issues with anyone getting blocks also IDK where you live but "Why would you screw with a SIM card?"
> here AT&T hits 130down 100up on a 4g connection Verizon is even higher ping on at&t is about 12ms to the flex server and 8ms on Verizon
> and for the gaming thing who wouldn't like to play Retro games with a controller and not a touchscreen late thing you'd be surprised at the headaches I have explaining how to use the script some ppl take hours just to install a cert on there phone lol no lie this happened last night with me on TeamViewer
> ...


Just as Amazon starts cracking down you're offering free block grabbers? LOL
Either you have the worse timing in the world or this is a scam. Nice pic. Does that girl know you're using her picture or nah?


----------



## Tippyshot (Aug 3, 2017)

damphoose said:


> Just as Amazon starts cracking down you're offering free block grabbers? LOL
> Either you have the worse timing in the world or this is a scam. Nice pic. Does that girl know you're using her picture or nah?


this is linked to my fb lol its my picture and my grabber still hasnt gotten emails unless the user had some kinda marco installed also if you look in blockgrabbers posts you'll see im pretty vouched for



Hellokitty77 said:


> I just have to ask how the project is going?!


i just finished today ill be upload a short video of it grabbing a block on its small screen lol


----------



## Flex Factot (Oct 4, 2017)

Tippyshot said:


> short clip sorry for the lighting one of the babies was sleeping lol


I am really interested in your block trapper Tippy Shot, I appreciate the work and dedication you've put into this. I would love to have this setup but I have no clue what to buy and setup. I am teachable, I just don't know where to start.


----------



## Moby (Oct 3, 2017)

Tippyshot said:


> short clip sorry for the lighting one of the babies was sleeping lol


Interesting----so this would required a strong connection? I know with a Vps we rely on the other company to have a strong network and connection.


----------



## Tippyshot (Aug 3, 2017)

Moby said:


> Interesting----so this would required a strong connection? I know with a Vps we rely on the other company to have a strong network and connection.


Eh so so its more about ping then up and down speeds if you have 10down and 5up your fine but you need a ping somewhere in the 10ms-25ms range you might be able to get away with a higher ping in lower traffic areas but the reliability would suffer


----------

